# Como conecto una cerradura electronica al encendido del carro?



## vinnymoy (May 11, 2009)

Sé muy poco del funcionamiento de los autos, pero me parece muy interesante la idea de crear una cerradura electrica para poder realizar mediante un teclado el encendido de un auto (el de mi viejo por supesto, para probar, jejeje).

La cosa es que no sé como realzair el acoplamiento del circuito al auto, osea meto un código al pic, lo muestro por lcd y ...... ¿cómo conecto al carro para que este se prenda? eso es lo que no tengo la menos idea..... Si alguien sabe sería chévere que ayude con eso....


----------



## alexus (May 11, 2009)

le haces un programa al pic para que cuando la clave introducida en el teclado sea = a la que le gravastes, en una salida (no se cual porque nunca trabaje con pic) te de un "1" logico, osea un estado alto, con el que satruras un transistor que trabaje en "modo conmutador" con lo que excitas la bonina de un rele, que pones en lugar de la llave o en serie con la llave cosa que por mas que le den contacto (si te lo roban) no lo van a arrancar (pero 75 A por un rele! mama!)

la idea es esa! espero te sea de ayuda!


----------



## vinnymoy (May 12, 2009)

podrias poner un diagrama, aunque sea a mano alzada, de como sería la conexión con el carro? osea como iria conectado el relé?


----------



## Christian B (May 12, 2009)

Buenas tardes, acá te adjunto un circuito para hacer una clave de 4 dígitos que activa un relé.


----------



## vinnymoy (May 12, 2009)

ya-... ahí esta bastante claro como se hace... ahora una pregunta... cuales son las consideraciones de corriente y voltaje que debo tomar en cuenta para el relé? y para el transistor en modo de conmutación que aconseja alexus? porque a la final por esta vaina van a pasar corrientes y voltajes medios poderosos.....


----------

